# organic fruit = WORMS!



## MandyGail (Jan 16, 2007)

I bought organic cherries from the farmers market & found worms in several of them - I was so grossed out that Im scared to buy from that farm again. That got me thinking though - if no pesticides are used with organic (which I know is good) then does that open the possibility of all organic food having worms/bugs? Any thoughts?


----------



## speairson (Jul 25, 2005)

I've never had a problem with worms or bugs when buying organic at the store or farmers market for that matter, but I did get a ton of corn from a friend (organic, but not certified) and many of the ears had fat worms. It was gross, but I didn't care too much because it was free. Now if I paid good money for produce and couldn't use some of it because of worms or whatever that may be a different story. I would think a very few worms would be acceptable, but several IMO is too much.


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

Bugs are a good thing! Means no pesticides (pests=bugs, eh?).

If it bugs you (sorry!), then use those foods in a cooked dish. Yum, extra protein!


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd take visible, removable bugs over invisible, non removable pesticides any day. But there is a limit as to how many before I get grossed out too









Aven


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

We just bought some organic cherries and had a few wormy ones too. I have just taught my kids not to eat the ones with a entrance hole.

I figure better a few bugs than chemicals.

Once we bought a bunch of broccoli with tons of brocc. worms-they are a pain to pick out.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I've only had one incidence of getting OG produce and having something gross me out. i got a cabbage at WIC which was donated from an organic farm and under one of the leaves were cabbage moth eggs, but I just discarded and went on, they did look gross though.

I live in an area with AMAZING OG produce, I'm hoping that there are cherries at the Farmer's market tomorrow.


----------



## MandyGail (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the input - I went back to the market & spoke with the farmer about this - he said sorry & basically said if you are scared of worms then you might want to eat the "chemical guys" fruit.









He gave me some free peaches & said that the worms are hard to keep out of the cherries, but they use pharamones (sp) as a mating deterrent to keep the bugs from producing worms in the peaches & some of the other fruit. I thought this was really intersteing! Anyway I can deal with it - just going to be carful before I swallow









LOL- he said he should have charged me extra for the extra protein! Silly old man!







:


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I tend to agree with your farmer guy fruit=natural=dirt and bugs. It's the way of the world (or at least should be!)

I was also taught not to eat things with entrance holes as a child









Cherries are the worst, the slimy things get right into the center, I've been told that they are larve that was laied there, don't know how true that is, my dad told me, and I have just recently learned that all his wisdom may not be truthful (ie half an earth worm WILL NOT make the others die he just didn't want to grab half a worm when we were fishing!







I am 24 and believed that one until oh, last month!)


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I was told that corn that doesn't have worms is not worth eating. The farmer said if the worms don't want to eat it, you won't either!








That being said...I make my kids shuck the corn. I hate, I mean actually detest, worms. I just cannot deal with them. At all. I'm getting grossed out just thinking about them. Where's the heebie-jeebie smiley?


----------

